# Fabric Help [For a Rat/Otter Tail]



## eevachu (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never had the urge to make a fur suit (due to the fact that I'd probably overheat and die doing something stupid), but I have been thinking of doing more of a Moe anthro thing.  It's more due to the fact that I'm more cosplay inclined and don't attend any furcons currently.

Before I tackle the whole ensemble, I really want to concentrate on a *tail*.

Here's a visual reference of my fursona.  Since she's a hybrid of several animals (polar bear, golden lion tamarin, rat and otter) I've been having trouble finding proper fabric and templates to use.  

I really wanted to concentrate on the feeling of the fur/skin.  The brown fur part in my mind should have the *consistency of otter fur, just a bit longer*.  The bottom black skin part should essentially feel (or at least look) like a *rat's tail*:







I kinda wanted it to be *flexible/positionable* and not just a plushie lump.  I have a vague idea how I would go about wiring that, but any ideas would be helpful.  I'm really just looking for any good *templates* I could base the design off of and any *fabric stores/brands suggestions*.  

Thanks in advance. :>


----------



## Vixenrath (Jan 13, 2009)

Cubby fur is pretty nice.  I've seen it in Jo-Ann's and considered buying it if only it was white or red rather than brown.  Best thing to do is go here: http://www.crscraft.com/products/pr...r+supplies&sub=Fabrics&L1=2&L2=13&L3=&L4=&L5= and get their swatch boards.  I have one in the mail coming to me.  What you see on the net isn't always what you get.  

Change your link, you forgot the "h" in "http:"

I'll get you images of a fox tail that I made that failed horribly.  Looks more like an otter tail.  I've been thinking of putting coat hangers into it and making some kind of red/white holiday otter.  Not sure if hangers will work, so don't take my word on it.

As for a rat-tail, you might want to use fabric instead of fur and add some kind of whip-stitch ribbing.  Like scales here: http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/2943026.html

As for adding the puff-fur at the end, you might want to find a tutorial for adding hair to a fursuit head.


----------



## eevachu (Jan 17, 2009)

Ah thanks so much for the info.  I really like the your idea for the rat-tail.

And from my experience, coat-hangers aren't your friends.  It's usually cheaper and more efficient to buy rolls of wire from the hardware store.

And do you have any recommendations for tutorial sites?


----------



## mickiedaniels (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi eevachu! Why don't you try leenas.com, it is a tutorial as well as pattern drafting site for any kind of fabric, including fur. Hope that would help!

Good luck! 

Keep us posted for updates! Thanks in advance!


----------

